# Raccoon colour variations in/near UK?



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

I occasionally come across gorgeous photos of "blonde", "cinnamon" and "albino" racoons like the ones above, and it got me wondering if we have any colour variations other than the standard agouti in the UK or Europe? Or if anyone has plans to import in the future? I wonder how much that would cost...​


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I did a thread about this once :hmm: Aparently there aren't many if any different varieties in the UK, but there are some in Europe I think it was said... and also there is quite a lot of variation in the normal raccoon, some have greyer coats and some have more red...

I believe one person was seriously considering importing one but I think it would cost a lot for the quarentine of just one animal.

Also, I love that second one, it's gorgeous


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

There's also chocolate and black. 

But I've no idea if there's any breeders of different color variations in the UK - I'm in the US.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Currently there is only albino, brown and melanistic ***** in the UK......hopefully next year we shall see some others colours.

Importing is huuugely expensive, I've looked into it and to be viable you'd need at least 5 or 6 people to club together to import an entire litter or 2. Costs would total into the thousands.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Can they not be vaccinated and imported under a passport scheme (which was changed in Jan this year) rather than quarantine?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

The pet travel scheme only covers dogs, cats and ferrets


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I imagine they're especially strict with importing raccoons because of rabies. I know here in Florida 50% of rabid animal cases are raccoons.


----------

